# winstart.bat



## petro0892 (May 11, 2001)

I was doing some troubleshooting using the system configuration utility. I unchecked the process winstart.bat file box. Now I can't check the process winstart.bat box or find the winstart.bat file. Can I create the winstart.bat file if it's missing?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

The utility system configuration utility (MSCONFIG) could not have deleted, as it only changes the statement into a comment. WINSTART.BAT is not a normal batch file for Windows. Do you know what it did or are your experiencing problems?


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Agree w/ DanO. If "Winstart.bat" is on your system, you can find it by clicking: Start > Find > Files and Folders and look in c:\, check to include sub-folders then key in the name Winstart.bat. It sounds like a third party or homebrew program to me.

mole


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Winstart.bat IS a windows facility for loading programs.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q134/4/02.ASP

This "could" be used by a virus/trojan, so I would run a full virus scan with uptodate definitions to be safe.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

But the moral of the story is: if you don't have one, don't worry about it. I sure don't, the check box in my msconfig is also grayed -- whether it began life that way, I don't recall.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

IF the selection is available in MSCONFIG, then there IS a winstart.bat file in the \windows directory.

If you have disabled this entry, then you should find a Winstart.tsh file in the \windows directory and the selection is no longer available. 

If you open the winstart.tsh file with Notepad, you will be able to see what WAS starting on every boot, before you disabled it.

This file seems to run, if selected and present, after the autoexec.bat file has been processed.


----------

